# aufrunden bitte



## askintop

hola Liebe Hispohablantes

Wie kann man am besten ''AUFRUNDEN BITTE'' auf Spanisch sagen ?

Hay aun mejores verbos que redondear ?


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo askintop.
Meinst du das Aufrunden beim Bezahlen, wenn die Kellnerin sagt, es kostet 12,80 und du ein Trinkgeld dalassen möchtest? Das klappt nur, wenn du ihr 13, 14 oder mehr gibst und dann sagst:
Quédese con el cambio.
Quedate con el vuelto. (in Lateinamerika)
Das heißt: Behalte(n) (Sie) den Rest.


----------



## bwprius

Sofern es darum geht, dem/der spanischen Kellner/in zu sagen, dass er statt 12,80 € 13 oder 14 € oder 15 € abrechnen soll, dann kann man "Quédese con el cambio / la vuelta." nur sagen, wenn man wirklich den ganzen Differenzbetrag als Trinkgeld geben will.

Allerdings sind die Gewohnheiten in Spanien anders als in Deutschland: in Spanien lässt man sich das Wechselgeld geben und entscheidet DANN (in aller Ruhe, was durchaus vorteilhaft ist), wieviel Trinkgeld man liegen lässt.

(In Deutschland ist mir mal passiert, dass die Kellnerin beim Kassieren inne gehalten hat, ich aber nix gesagt habe und das in dem Moment eigentlich zu definierende Trinkgeld nach spanischen Gepflogenheiten und für Deutschland vollkommen unüblich erst bei Verlassen auf den Tisch gelegt habe.)


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Allerdings sind die Gewohnheiten in Spanien anders als in Deutschland: in Spanien lässt man sich das Wechselgeld geben und entscheidet DANN (in aller Ruhe, was durchaus vorteilhaft ist), wieviel Trinkgeld man liegen lässt.



Wie ich hörte, wird zunehmend auch, gerade wenn man nur das zurückbekommen würde, was man als Trinkgeld sowieso geben würde, obiges gesagt. 

Oder auch: "Está bien así."

Es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo das auf dem Tisch liegengelassene Trinkgeld ruckzuck verschwand. Es gibt viel Schlechtigkeit auf dieser Welt.


----------



## askintop

auf Deutsch benutzt man ''AUFRUNDEN BITTE'', nicht nur im Supermarkt ? I meinte das so . Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass man es auch als Trinkgeldbetrag meinte


----------



## bwprius

askintop said:


> auf Deutsch benutzt man ''AUFRUNDEN BITTE'', nicht nur im Supermarkt ? I meinte das so . Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass man es auch als Trinkgeldbetrag meinte


Pardon, das wiederum ist nun aber mir fremd, dass man im Supermarkt um Aufrundung bittet.


Alemanita said:


> Wie ich hörte, wird zunehmend auch, gerade wenn man nur das zurückbekommen würde, was man als Trinkgeld sowieso geben würde, obiges gesagt.
> 
> Oder auch: "Está bien así."
> 
> Es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo das auf dem Tisch liegengelassene Trinkgeld ruckzuck verschwand. Es gibt viel Schlechtigkeit auf dieser Welt.



Vollkommen deiner Meinung. "Está bien así." kenne ich auch. Sorry.


----------



## Alemanita

askintop said:


> auf Deutsch benutzt man ''AUFRUNDEN BITTE'', nicht nur im Supermarkt ? I meinte das so . Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass man es auch als Trinkgeldbetrag meinte



Ach so, das meintest du. Stimmt. Manchmal steht in Deutschland neben der Kasse ein Behälter, Dose, Sammelbüchse für einen wohltätigen Zweck und ein Schild bittet darum, dass man zum Kassierer "Aufrunden bitte" sagen soll, wenn man das zu erwartende Wechselgeld spenden möchte.
Oder nur aufrunden bis zum nächsten Euro?
Ich gestehe, ich mache das nie und weiß deshalb nicht genau, wie es gemeint und gemacht wird.
In diesem Fall ist "redondear" das passende Verb. Aber ob man solche Aktionen in Spanien in den Supermärkten auch macht und wie man dort um das Kleingeld bittet, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## askintop

es gab sogar ein Werbespot vor 5-7 Jahren , oder ? man sagte ''Deutschland rundet auf find ich es 'ne gute Sache''

aber sie wolten aufrundung von ein par Centen elektronisch machen lassen


----------



## Alemanita

Bueno, acá
Dona tus centavos.  Que no te los roben 
descubrí un grupo de bolivianos que se encuentran ante el hecho de que no hay moneda, no hay cambio, es decir, en los comercios no te dan el vuelto y (sigue en original)

Cada día todos los que van a los supermercados se ven obligados a no recibir completo su cambio porque ni tienen esos 10 o 5 centavos y ya ni siquiera se molestan en decirte lo siento.  Simplemente no te dan tu cambio completo.   Debe  ser más de 6000 personas o más que diariamente no reciben esos centavos.
Debería ser posible donarlos.  Si en la cadena de farmacias Farmacorp se puede.... Porque no en todos los supermercados?
Únete a la página e invita a tus contactos

(fin de la cita)

Este eslogan es, como se ve "Dona tus centavos" y equivale a "Aufrunden bitte".


----------



## askintop

hmmm muy bien Alemanita


----------



## Alemanita

askintop said:


> aber sie wolten aufrundung von ein par Centen elektronisch machen lassen



Wollten sie nicht insgesamt die Cents abschaffen und klammheimlich die Preise dadurch erhöhen?
Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt ist des Talers nicht wert.
Por poco se empieza y a mucho se llega.
Quien no aprecia lo poco no valora lo mucho.


----------

